# Ohio-found two feral kittens



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I need some serious help here. I found two feral kittens they look to be around 2 months. They were in my shed tangled in fishing nets and poles. I brought them in to my spare room to keep them from my other pets. 
They are extremely feral and aggressive. I am working with them as I can to socialize them but I need to find them a new home fast and I am desperate. I have two dogs and three cats, two of which are the same age as these two and I cannot keep both. 
What I need from you is advice. Socialization methods, tricks, tips...

I already contacted the spca, the humane society, and I am going to call shelters on Monday. and I posted two craigslist ads and my sister and brother posted on facebook. 

Any advice is welcome. hey Ohio residents.... want to do a good deed for a desperate woman....


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I think that simply sitting in the room with a bowl of food 5-10 feet in front of you would help. Do this at feeding time, sit there until they eat if you can. If they come out and eat, next feeding time move the bowl an inch closer. Continue to do so until they are comfortable eating right at your feet or even better, in your lap. Then you can work on playing/grooming/nail trimming etc.

What I would do first, though, is take them to the vet. If you don't have time to do what I suggested above the vet could possibly take them or will know of a good place to bring them.

Also, their adorable but I'm quite a few states away from you, sorry!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

They certainly are cute. Ironically I was looking for a sibling pair three weeks ago and found my two who are a little bit older than these ones. It's a shame. I will give my vet and the two vet hospitals in the area a call. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------

